
Reversing C++ Virtual Functions: Part 1 - alschwalm
http://alschwalm.com/blog/static/2016/12/17/reversing-c-virtual-functions/
======
alschwalm
Author here. This is a pretty introductory post, but I wanted to do something
basic before going more in-depth. The next part (hopefully!) will contain a
tool release (in the form of an IDA plugin) for automating things.

